# Godin branded acoustics



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

These look pretty nice.

Godin Guitars Launches Debut Line of Acoustic Guitars | Premier Guitar


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So what happens to Seagull, S&P and A&L?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> So what happens to Seagull, S&P and A&L?


Looks like a pretty limited line of mostly higher priced guitars. It will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Looks like a pretty limited line of mostly higher priced guitars. It will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


I wonder who's market share they're trying to bite into with these ones. I know the makes I listed get good reviews across their models.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems they have car names: Metropolis, Fairmount and Rialto if I read it right. Rialto sounds like something from Buick during the 80s; I can see Kelly Bundy jumping out of a cake with one.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

These are names of old theaters in Montreal.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Find nothing about that on their website the article refers to...
So, no info about specs !

P.S. the website indicates three fretboards types : maple, rosewood and... richlite.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

[fanboy disclaimer]

Kind of excited to try a few sometime. 

Have often wondered why Godin didn't market acoustics badged Godin, like Gibson, Fender, Collings, Guild, etc (heck, even Taylor, Martin, and Larrivee put the same name on both acoustic and electric). I've no issue with it, it's just an idle curiousity to me. I'm quite happy with my Seagull and S&P acoustics.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I am sure they will appear in US stores before they appear here


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> I am sure they will appear in US stores before they appear here


I am not so sure about that as I have often seen their products here but could not find them in the USA. Also, being made in Canada, they are almost always better priced here than in the USA unless there is some special on them down there.

I do like the look of the headstock and pick guard.

The article says they'll debut at NAMM so I'll keep a lookout for them.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone going to NAMM?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> Anyone going to NAMM?


Have been invited to assist a friend in the loudspeaker business a number of times but the timing is all wrong, I would have to reschedule a lot of lesson appointments and sometimes a gig. Maybe some year if I semi-retire. It looks like a awesome time.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> Anyone going to NAMM?


It’s on my bucket list but it’s not on my wife’s so if we can ever afford to travel it will most likely not be guitar related


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If the article is accurate, without hearing them, the one that appeals the most is also the most expensive. Damn!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I am not so sure about that as I have often seen their products here but could not find them in the USA. Also, being made in Canada, they are almost always better priced here than in the USA unless there is some special on them down there.
> .



With the Canadian dollar so low the Prices mentioned in US $ as the street price will be significantly higher here and I cannot see someone paying over $2000 for a Godin acoustic


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> With the Canadian dollar so low the Prices mentioned in US $ as the street price will be significantly higher here and I cannot see someone paying over $2000 for a Godin acoustic


For me it would depend on playing the guitar. If it sounds and feels right I would buy a Godin just as easily as a Martin or Gibson.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> With the Canadian dollar so low the Prices mentioned in US $ as the street price will be significantly higher here and I cannot see someone paying over $2000 for a Godin acoustic


That is a fair point. It would have to be one great guitar to get me to part with 2 grand for an acoustic.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great to see they're coming out with a Godin acoustic. Much like Mooh, I'm a fan of their acoustics. Already have Seagulls, A&L, and I have played the S&P a number of times since I helped a buddy buy one. I make him leave it in my basement 2 or 3 times a year for a week or more so it can "rehumidify"...nudge nudge, wink wink. I'm already considering purchasing one of the Godins if they turn out like I want. Can't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a $400 A&L, which I use for travel and a same size $2000 Martin. 
The Martin sounds much better of course... but for the price the A&L is great.
The Godin has been building midrange since 1972, I'm sure they know what it takes to build higher quality at an affordable price.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some Godin electric guitars are made in the US--for reasons cited above.
Maybe these ones will switch to that somewhere down the line?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I really like what I see in the article especially the Metropolis LTD Havana Burst HG.

Considering what great value Godin's other brands of acoustic guitars provide at lower price points, these must be extremely nice builds.
I have all the acoustic guitars that I need. However, if I were in the market for a new guitar, I would want to compare them against the well known American brands at the same price points.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

They sure are pretty!

Personally, I like a more utilitarian look - as found in all of the other Godin brands; so I get why this line might be a bit more bling-y.

The cynic in me worries that this is just a young hot-shot CEO trying to make his mark, but I'll look forward to trying these out if I ever get my hands on one.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I would consider the OM but only if I could remove that god awful pick guard! These are close second to some Gibsons in the ugly pick guard contest. Otherwise, I can see these being just as good as the over rated and over priced Taylors but at half the cost.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like their American msrp is the same as the Canadian actual price at least. Nice lookin guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> Looks like their American msrp is the same as the Canadian actual price at least. Nice lookin guitars


Mike, would you please tell me what site did that come from?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Acclaim music, was the first one to pop up when I googled it.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Budda said:


> I wonder who's market share they're trying to bite into with these ones. I know the makes I listed get good reviews across their models.


That will be interesting to see. I think of Godin family acoustics as an amazing bang-for-buck instrument but not flat out high end. They kind of rely on that off the radar underdog vibe. I have a 5th Avenue with 2 P90s and wouldn't sell it for many times what I paid but it's a workhorse, not a custom shop type instrument. 

j


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Godin Guitars* : *Home of the off the Radar Underdog Vibe!
*
Sounds good to me.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Rialto could be great with the band. Very interested in the format and quality, but not interested in a grey finish. Priced right for me.


----------

